# Z25



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Z25 or Roubaix Pro

So I’m lusting after a new bike and had been giving thought to building up a Specialized Roubaix Pro frame set with SRAM, I just like SRAM shifters better, I wanted SRAM on my last bike but got a good deal and settled for Shimano. Anyway I was leaning towards the Roubaix build, that is until I started reading about the 2009 Z25 so now I’m wondering how they compare and which would be a better bike for me. I’ve ridden several Roubaix and they are pretty nice but I’ve not ridden a Felt bike, there is an LBS that carries Felt, 50 miles away, but he doesn’t have a Z bike in stock..

These are my two choices

Roubaix Pro build
Build kit from Colorado Cyclist.
SRAM Force group
Michelin Pro3 Tires
SRAM 1070 cassette 11-26
Force crank 34x50
Force Brake calipers
Selle SMP Evolution saddle
Easton EA90 wheels
TOTAL COST $4000 +/-

2009 Felt Z25 (Even tough I’ve phoned the LBS and emailed Felt it’s hard to get any specs on the 09 models)
SRAM Red mixed group (So I’ve been told)
Tires – unknown
Cassette – unknown
Crank – 34x50 – Rival?
Brakes- unknown
Saddle – unknown
Wheels – unknown
TOTAL COST- MSRP $3300+/- (So I’ve read, which leaves me some room to upgrade the wheels and saddle)

Can anyone fill in the blanks on the Z25 and help me compare these bikes?



As a background… I’m 45 years old, I’ve gotten into Duathlons this year, have done 4 and signed up for 2 more. I bike 50 to 70 miles a week on local poor North Alabama rural roads, most Sunday’s I do 35 to 40 mile rides, the longest ride I’ve done to date was 66 miles. I run 5 miles 2 to 3 times a week and workout at the gym twice a week, I’m 5’ 11” tall and weigh 180 pounds. My riding goals are to ENJOY THE FREEDOM of riding my bike, try to ride 2000 miles this year, maybe do the MS 150 and hopefully this fall ride at least from Nashville to Tupelo on the Natchez Trace. My current bike is a 07 LeMond Buenos Aires, it’s a nice bike and has done everything I’ve asked of it but…. I’d still like a SRAM, I’d like to upgrade the wheels and I’m lusting after something new.


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Just got off the phone with the LBS, who had just talked to Felt...
Shifters, front and rear Deraillers are SRAM Red
Cassette is 11-28
Crank is a new SRAM 34x50 (he called it by name but I didn't write it down)
Brakes are SRAM Rival
Wheels are Mavic Ksyrium Equipe 
Cost to me is $3200 plus tax.


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

Mark,

I have a Z1 - pics are in a couple of threads elsewhere in the Felt forum. I think (with bias) that you'll be better served on the 25 for a couple of reasons. First, the carbon on the 25 is 'better' albeit subjective and most likely not noticeable when riding. The Roubaix is the 8r grade which is the middle of the road for Specialized. The 25 is upper high end, and will be a little stiffer in the head tube and the bottom bracket area. The 25 will not be harsh, but it will want to get up and go, more so than the Roubaix, IMHO. Secondly, the price difference will allow you to not only get a better frameset, but you can still upgrade saddles and possibly wheels and still be ahead of the game as far as pricing out the door is concerned. 

Do a search on both the Specialized and Felt Forums. The Z bikes will be racier, yet comfortable, and the Roubaix will be comfortable, but not quite as 'peppy'. Both will be decent choices. To put it in car terms, the Roubaix is like a Cadillac STS, the Z is like a Buick Grand National from the late '80's. Sleeper bike that will sneak up on people...

Bill


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks... I went to 3 LBS Saturday and rode 5 bikes, also took my LeMonds along and after riding the shop bike would ride my LeMond. All of the shop bikes had some Dura-Ace, some more than others, and they ranged in price from $3300 to $4800. Of the 5 I liked the ride of my LeMond better than 2 of them, 1 was about the same or maybe just a little better and 2 where better but they were the highend bikes and I'm not sold that they are worth the extra money. I still haven't rode a Z25 yet, hope to in a couple of weeks or less, but today I'm thinking I may just keep my LeMond and upgrade it to SRAM Red and add a new set of wheel for less money than a new bike.


----------



## mjse (Aug 22, 2008)

After many long hours of reading and educating myself of bike manufactures, technical info, bike geometry, CF Grades and a whole lot of other useless info, I have decided to order a 2009 Felt Z25 with SRAM RED components. I am a big boy 6.2, 220lbs with a long inseam and monkey arms. I was fitted for the bike at my LBS and ordered a 58cm. I am interested to know and would love to hear if there are any others out there in this world with the same body stats as me and own a 58cm Z CF Frame. If so please let me know your thoughts (weaknesses and strengths) of the CF Z series. I have a history of Rt lower back pain and Rt Knee PN and am worried that a 58cm frame is too small. I have been a MTB rider for many years and am looking forward to entering the world of road riding. I will be commuting about 30Miles round trip to work 3 times a week and want to train for a century. I thank you all for your wisdom and help in this process and will keep you updated with the news of the bikes arrival. 2 wks out from delivery. Many photos to come. Stay tuned.


----------

